
Bit twiddling hacks (2005) - lgessler
https://graphics.stanford.edu/~seander/bithacks.html
======
gibsjose
I converted this to a (hopefully) more readable Markdown version a while back:
[https://github.com/gibsjose/BitHacks](https://github.com/gibsjose/BitHacks)

